# driver de sonido no sirve

## parfum

hola.. he terminado con la instalacion de gentoo.. ahora el problema es que el sonido no funciona.. mi controlador con el commando es lspci Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller.. ahora con el makeconf he configurado los dispositivos de sonido segun el manual de http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/alsa-guide.xml aunque no encontre mi dispositivo especificamente.. seleccione unos similares y unos genericos.. recompile al finalizar con make && make modules_install he intalado el alsa-utils y todo lo demas.. tambien el alsamixer.. configura...y n me servia.. reinicie el sistema..pero aun me sale el parlante con la x ..al darle doble click me sale que no se ha encontrado complementos o dispositivos control de volumen de GStreamer..

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

vamos por partes: Alsa detecta tu placa de sonido?

Salud!

----------

## parfum

# cd /usr/src/linux

# make menuconfig

aca seleccione los driver de mi tarjeta de sonido (aunque no estaban exactamente los que tenia) tengo una boars asus .. el dispositivo no es pci.. si no integrado en la board pero es marca nvidia..al hacer alsaconf me detecta 3 tarjetas. supongo que detecta 3 porque fueron las 3 que seleccione en el make.conf.. elijo la primera.. que es una..intel8x6 nvidia corporation  x884 ac'97.

ademas.. puedo agregar especificamente mi tarjeta.. y no seleccionar una de estas.. 

esta no se encuentra en los modulos del makeconf

----------

## J0sep

Suponiendo que dentro de los que escogiste es el que tienes, los compilaste en el kernel o como modulos?

si es como modulos debes cargarlos al iniciar

por lo general son los Intel xxx  NFORCE Audio bla bla bla.

sigue la guia de Alsa como cargarlos.

cuentanos

J0se

Ah. ademas en el   make.conf  no es necesario agragr la tarjeta...

----------

## JotaCE

haber parfum

vamos por partes

segun veo en tus post instalaste gentoo, lo hiciste arrancable, instalaste x11 pero no lo configuraste, instalaste gnome y seguro tampoco haz configurado nada..... estoy muy perdido con tus problemas, no por que no te pueda ayudar a resolverlos sin que estas muy desorganizado para mi gusto.

Te aconsejo te detengas un minuto, te relajes y ordenes tus ideas.

Ya?

Sigamos

para configurar alsa en gentoo leete ese documento

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/alsa-guide.xml

en resumen 

primero activa tu driver de audio en el kernel

Podrias darnos la salida de este comando?

```
# lspci -v | grep -i audio
```

Suponiendo que todo esta bien instalas alsa-utils

```
# emerge -av alsa-utils
```

ejecutas alsaconf

```
# alsaconf
```

agregas alsa al nivel de ejecucion que corresponda

```
# rc-update add alsasound boot
```

Agregas tu usuario al grupo audio

```
# gpasswd -a <nombre de usuario> audio
```

inicias el servicio

```
# /etc/init.d/alsasound start
```

configuras el volumen y lo demas

```
# alsamixer
```

saludos

pd. vamos por partes e intenta ordenarte en tun instalacion, una instlacion limpia durará años.

----------

## parfum

hola.. bueno segun algunas de las respuestas que he visto no me he sabido explicar. o lo he hecho incorrectamente   :Laughing:  .

1.Instale el gentoo 2008.0 desde la version minimal. en esta configure la red hora he instale lo basico.. firefox y algunas aplicaciones etc

2. Mi instalacion de gnome no esta predeterminada .. (por asi decirlo) al arrancar la consola la inicio con gdm.. supongo que no la he montado.. pero asi mismo creo que no es el inconveniente al problema.

3. No he configurado ni sonido ni video.. estoy en ese proceso.

4. con respecto al driver de sonido.. la guia que me han pasado.. ya la recorri y la hice. como se muestra en mi primera entrada en la cual la menciono.. la he seguido al pie de la letra. pero aun me sigue saliendo el icono del sonido con la X en la parte donde se cargan los procesos.

ahora bien.. espero hacerme entender..  :Wink: 

gracias.. espero su colaboracion....

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

No entiendo... Si todavía no tenes un entorno gráfico instalado, de que estamos hablando cuando decís "X en el ícono"?

Si alsaconf te detecta la placa de sonido correctamente, un problema menos.  Como te dijo ya jotce, asegurate de que alsa se carga como servicio, de que tu usuario pertenece al grupo audio y de que no tengas controles silenciados en alsamixer.

Una vez que te asegures de que todo eso está bien, probá si tenés sonido con aplay, mpg123, mplayer o similares... Si suenan entonces si, vemos que le pasa al sonido del entorno gráfico.

Salud!

----------

## AnimAlf

 *parfum wrote:*   

> Instale el gentoo 2008.0 desde la version minimal.

 

 :Razz: 

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

> Te aconsejo te detengas un minuto, te relajes y ordenes tus ideas.

 

Sí ...

 *parfum wrote:*   

> he intalado el alsa-utils y todo lo demas

 

Sigue la guia con calma  :Wink: 

Que dice el archivo /proc/asound/cards?

~ $ cat /proc/asound/cards

Has lanzado algo a /dev/audio?

~ # echo > /dev/audio

Se oye?

 *parfum wrote:*   

> la guia que me han pasado.. ya la recorri y la hice.

 

a la oficial, te refieres, no hay problema. Repasala, de nuevo 

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Si alsaconf te detecta la placa de sonido correctamente, un problema menos

 

fjio que sí.

mirate el directorio

/proc/asound

quizás sí tienes el sonido. Prueba playsound o mejor mplayer.

No será configurarlo para gnome, que ya es otra historia X'D

no entiendo muy bien como va el sonido para gnome. El sonido me funciona correctamente (en mi caso) pero no se como activar-los para gnome  :Smile:  creo que tiene algo que ver con esd pero no estoy seguro. Si es ello. Estamos en las mismas  :Smile: 

Help

----------

## parfum

bueno amigos muchas gracias por todo. sobre todo por la paciencia..  :Very Happy:  .. el sonido ya me sirve.. lo probe con un video de youtube y esta bien.. pero ahora mi duda es .. mi gnome tiene un icono el la parte superior es un parlante .. pero tiene una x.. como si estuviera silenciado.. ahora mi duda es .. si puedo escuchar. porque me sale asi...al darle doble click me muestra..

```
no se han encontrado complementos o dispositivos control de volumen de GStreamer.
```

gracias

----------

